# Do your cats sulk?



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Just wondering... Genie has a few places that double up as hiding places when visitors come and she's actually scared, and that she also retreats to when she's unhappy that her overtures to play are being ignored, or when someone sits in or near a spot she had colonised. Is she sulking? Do your cats sulk?


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

oh yes, dale sulks...whenever we put his harnas on: climb in bed, under the blanket, until we take it off.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle is the Queen of Sulk. As a princess and a diva, she believes she can have anything she wants, whenever she wants it...ok, more like demands it. She will howl to get our attention, and then just look at us all innocent-like. If it's something we won't give into (like an extra treat, when she's already had one too many...), she will go sit in a nearby corner, or hop up on the cat tree, and just _stare _at us with these huge innocent eyes. But if we turn to look directly at her, she immediately turns her whole body around so her butt is facing us, lol! XD Such a brat!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I swear that MowMow and Samantha must be long lost siblings. They seem so similar. 

He does almost the exact same thing. Except he doesn't turn his back. He just continues to stare at me with a hurt and betrayed expression. "You always say you *LOVE* me...how could you treat me this way?!"


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

MowMow said:


> I swear that MowMow and Samantha must be long lost siblings. They seem so similar.
> 
> He does almost the exact same thing. Except he doesn't turn his back. He just continues to stare at me with a hurt and betrayed expression. "You always say you *LOVE* me...how could you treat me this way?!"


 I think she was talking about Rochelle, not Samantha


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oops.  Whenever I read anything by Time Bandit I always wind up staring at Samantha in her signature. I sometimes forget you have other cats. Sorry.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Oops.  Whenever I read anything by Time Bandit I always wind up staring at Samantha in her signature. I sometimes forget you have other cats. Sorry.


Haha! No problem! XD Samantha's the one I'm normally talking about anyways. But I do agree, that Samantha and MowMow have a TON of things in common. Just not this time.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Layla doesn't sulk, she just thinks of ways to get back at me.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

MowMow said:


> He just continues to stare at me with a hurt and betrayed expression. "You always say you *LOVE* me...how could you treat me this way?!"


This is EXACTLY the expression Prince gets in his eyes when I finally have enough of waiting for him along the stairs and grab the elevator and wait for him upstairs/downstairs till he deigns himself move. I always think that he looks at me like saying "YOU, of all people, who insisted so much I learn to trust you, would do THAT to me?!"


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yes, they sulk. They pout & do naughty things. I think most of us have at one time or another found puke in a shoe or an item knocked off & broken after correcting one of our little darlings. Bentley will actually slap me if I stop him from being annoyingly naughty. The all time longest pout was almost 6 months by Cat. She moved into the linen closet & refused to sleep on the bed with us after my grandmother came for a visit with her little dog.


----------

